# Spring Cleaning 2016



## coolidge (Mar 16, 2016)

Kaboom!


----------



## JimDawson (Mar 16, 2016)

That is just wrong! but do see a few chips on the mill   I still don't see a Haas sitting there.


----------



## Shepherd (Mar 16, 2016)

Call the cops! Someone stole all your stuff!


----------



## coolidge (Mar 16, 2016)

Shepherd said:


> Call the cops! Someone stole all your stuff!



HF pallet jack, hydraulic press, and a bunch of other crap in my way got shipped out over the weekend!


----------



## RIMSPOKE (Mar 16, 2016)

WHAT I CAN'T UNDERSTAND IS ALL THE EMPTY SPACE . 
I FIT TWICE THIS MUCH STUFF IN 1/2 THE REAL ESTATE . 

I HAVE 4 CARS , 1 TRUCK AND A MACHINE SHOP IN A 2 CAR GARAGE . 
I MOVED OUT A WHOLE TRAILER LOAD OF STUFF YESTERDAY 
TO MAKE MORE ROOM UPSTAIRS . 

( I HAVE A DI-ACRO NOTCHER COMING AND A LARGER ARBOR PRESS NEXT WEEK )


----------

